# How long should a pair of bindings last before they self destruct?



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

# of days counts more than anything. 50+ days out of bindings I would consider good before things start breaking. Bindings from 10 years ago I wouldn't even consider worth using though, binding tech has come a long way since then


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Screws are popping out. Would look at your snowboard inserts might be stripped. Agree with Redlude on 10 year bindings...


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I can't speak for your screws, but I do want to hear more about your riding style. It sounds chaotic. I haven't had screws come out in a looong time. Could be stripped, or just need loctite.


I've watched the straps on an old Sims board break from their own weight. Old plastic gets brittle. I'd look into buying new bindings. Even if you are Tasmania Devil'n down the mountain.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

redlude97 said:


> # of days counts more than anything. 50+ days out of bindings I would consider good before things start breaking.


Thanks Red, I am way over that mark - so far this season alone at +20 days and shooting for 50 > so I will see if I can steal my husband's other set of bindings. SnowDog the problem screws I lost are on a toestrap "clicker" and highback, the ones in the board itself are still ok. 
Thanks!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Tatanka Head said:


> I do want to hear more about your riding style.


Well in general going down the mountain, I am fast and furious for the most part, a big of experimentation with riding switch and trying out jumps for the first time. On days when I can't get to the mountain I am in my backyard giving the neighbors a show and working on learning flex and pop and giving myself a workout... lol


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Riding hard: time for new gear, support the industry.

Chances you are putting more stress on your bindings than any of us or the pros: very slim.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Depends.......how many days.....how do you ride......how big a gal are ya....:grin:.....what kind of bindings? Screws shouldn't be "popping" out. You sure they aren't backing out (coming unscrewed)? Might be as simple as adding some loctite to the threads.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Yes I mean backing out LOL @ loctite: genius! Thanks


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Stay away from the red loctite and the brown acid.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> Stay away from the red loctite and the brown acid.


^This^

You want the Blue Loctite! NOT the Red! (...the blue shouldnt eat plastic, but I'd still try to avoid slopping it on if you can!)

I've got a pair of 2010\11 cartel bindings that have easily got over 100 days on them. They're still riding strong, but I have had to add Loctite to some of the screws. It doesn't sound like I'm charging as hard as you are, but most of those days Have been with a,... Large(ish)  guy, learning to ride and beating the hell outta them! 

I would tend to agree with everyone else that 10+ yo binders are probably not helping you out tho! :dunno: However,.. I also get it thatchoo gotstah ride whatcha got until ya can get bettah!!! :hairy:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Stay away from the red loctite and the brown acid.


To get back to the warning that I received. You may take it with however many grains of salt that you wish. The brown acid that is circulating around us isn't too good. It is suggested that you stay away from that. Of course it's your own trip. So be my guest, but please be advised that there is a warning on that one, ok?


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Thank you Mojo, Snowklinger, Chomps etc, I will get blue loctite and keep bashing these bindings until I can butter better and ollie etc and swap out bindings in a month. Sweet thanks again


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Get a new pair, straps n ladders have become better in the last years.

It's not uncommon that a screw will come loose. Check that they're tight every now and then. If the same comes loose alla time, add loctite. 

How long bindings last also depends on the binding... had bindings which were done after 2 seasons (80d), straps fell apart, ratchets n ladders were chewed up. The Lexa I have now appear like new after 1.5 season.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Plastics go brittle, foam and rubber perish!!!!!

It's just how it goes!!!!! 

Threadlocker (such as blue loctite) is great for stopping screws from loosening!!!!! Just apply a thin strip along the thread, then let it dry properly before reassembling!!!!!

And I agree with the others!!!!! Get some new bindings, cause the tech is just a whole lot better!!!!! If it's steezy tricks that require the binding to flex laterally, then buy a binding that's specifically designed to do just that!!!!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

dunno if u are on plastic or metal baseplates, but aside from the discomfort i find in metal frames, metal discs also suck to stand on, and in addition will develop mechanical intolerance(is that the right term?) inevitably. With plastic baseplates, when you crank the fuck out of the screws, ur actually pressing into the plastic, creating a tension that will outride the temperature differences and wont loosen as easily as metal on metal will.

the pros vs cons in metal v plastic bindings are endless in my mind, but I'm always willing to change it.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks for all the input every1. I think deep down a part of me wants to totally destroy my gear :laugh2: same part that likes metallica, she only gets to come out on the mountain :surprise:


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> Thanks for all the input every1. I think deep down a part of me wants to totally destroy my gear :laugh2: same part that likes metallica, she only gets to come out on the mountain :surprise:


Just remember, if your shit gets wrecked on the hill that it is a looong walk down. And every time a snowboarder downloads on lift, an angel loses its wings.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

My bindings are in similar shape. 15 years old Burton Missions. I'm amazed they are still working. I took a few years off so I haven't ridden them every year, but now I am riding them every weekend and I know they are going to snap one day soon. I'm just riding a local hill so not a far walk to the bottom, I would never take these bindings to a big mountain.

Wife and kids got new gear this year, I get new stuff next year. Just hope those Jurassic bindings hold together for the rest of the season.
Haha


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Buy the Salomon Mirage bindings and thank me later!


----------



## Davichin (Jan 7, 2016)

I had (still have them around) some 15 or more years old Burton Freestyle or Custom bindings and the straps started to disintegrate by themselves. Lost one day of riding. The worst case scenario is having them brake on a landing etc... and having one foot off the binding while the other is still attached to the board with great danger for the knee, ankle etc...


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You are checking all of your screws at the start of every season right? RIGHT? I know it's time t check mine when I lose a toestrap in the parking lot.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

Lol I'll check all the screws again in the morning just to be sure and I take back what I said about wanting them to break!!! I thought I checked them but that was before I OD'd on snowboarding addiction videos and started practicing first steps to various tricks in my backyard.


----------

